# Problema con lavarropa Drean Unicomand.



## gaitucho (Nov 2, 2018)

Hola,tengo un problema con un lavarropa Drean unicommand, aparenta funcionar perfectamente pero deja la ropa totalmente sucia, los ciclos de lavado se complen con normalidad; aclaro que soy novato. Agradecería alguna ayuda


----------



## pandacba (Nov 2, 2018)

Si no lava es porque no cae jabón al tacho, abri la caja y fijate que caiga agua cuando inicia el lavado, supongo que le has puesto javón en polvo no? si no no lava....


----------



## gaitucho (Nov 2, 2018)

gracias pero no es eso, en la ropa centrifugada quedan restos de jabón como si no girara, pero el movimiento lo hace, hasta ahora probé de cambiar la correa pero sigue haciendo lo mismo


----------



## pandacba (Nov 2, 2018)

Has verificado que el tacho gira? ya sea cuando lava o cuando centrifuga? cuando lava gira para un lado un momento y luego para y gira para el otro, todo eso lo hace?
Si hay restos de jabón en el centrifugado es un indicio de jabón por demás, sale el agua varias veces en el ciclo?


----------



## gaitucho (Nov 2, 2018)

Estaba verificando, cuando lava gira hacia  un lado y hacia el otro el agitador del fondo, mientras que el tambor gira en un solo sentido muy lentamente y sin fuerza, el agua sale varias veces


----------



## pandacba (Nov 2, 2018)

Los lavarropas no hacen magia lavando es un sistema muy simple, girar para un lado y para otrro en el  lavado y  girar a unas 500 RPM en el centrifugado, sacar el agua sucia y entrar agua limpia fuera de eso no hace otra cosa
Por lo tanto si en la ropa centrifujada hay  restos de jabón eso es porqe se  llean el depósito hasta arriba y no hasta la marca que esta indicda en el interior de la caja, por otro lado cuanta cantidad de ropa estas poniendo? si pones ropa de más no lava porque no hace lo que tiene que hacer


Sacale una foto  a tu modelo así veo bien de cual esta hablando puede haber otro problema, si gira el tambor mientras  hace  lavado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2018)

El jabón y la cantidad son las de siempre ? Le apunto más a un problema con el jabón.


----------



## gaitucho (Nov 2, 2018)

Voy a probar con poca ropa y después te cuento. Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Nov 2, 2018)

Cuando gira la turbina lo hace a buena velocidad?, el centrifugado debe ser tambien a más velocidad, abajo tiene un mecanismo con un acccionador térmico que desplaza una palanca mecánica y hace que todo gire junto a alta velocidad

La palanca pivota donde esta el circulo rojo

El otro modelo es este





Alli se ve el expansor térmico (cuerpo color rojo)


----------



## gaitucho (Nov 2, 2018)

Lo que me pare e extraño es que el agitador del fondo gira en ambos sentidos pero la ropa gira en uno solo
Intentè adjuntar un vídeo pero desde el celular no puedo porque la extensión no es compatible


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2018)

Lo subes a youtube y pegas el link aqui


----------



## gaitucho (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## peperc (Nov 2, 2018)

hola pense que no se hacian mas ese tipo de lavarropas, con el tambor asi.
hoy son casi todos el tambor que el agujero mira de frente ( tambor horizontal por lo que veo ) .

ese movimiento , de el video, de lso 2 videos, no lava mucho, deja a la ropa casi estatica.
antes ese tipo de lavarropas tenia como una turbina, unas paletas en el medio y giraba mucho mas fuerte...
me pareec que ese lavarropas es una .........
busque en youtube otros videos, y asi anda.

si al ropa esta muy sucia, no le veo que pueda lavar bien, es un lava barato me pinta.

aca tengo uno con paletas, ( lastima que no se lo ve con ropa, pero me hace recordar a un o que tenia hace muchisimo y si, era potente ) .






aca el drean unicomando:






es una indudable 
al final de todo se ve la "agitacion" y por mas que diga el que habla que es "bueno" ...... es 
aca tenes uno de tambor horizontal ( mal sobrecargado) , pero se ve que el movimiento obliga a la ropa a dar saltos, >>>> sube y debe caer, golpea y saben que ??... se ve en  LA ESPUMA QUE HACE  el nivel de agitacion.
*si miran los videos de el drean   veran el agua, que no hace espuma, eso les dice que o no hay jabon, o el nivel de agitacion es nulo, la ropa se mueve de manera muy floja.*

aca otr amarca, con paleta, fijense la ropa que hace ..






REGRESEN A EL VIDEO DE EL LAVA DREAN  y miren como gira al ropa, todo se mueve estatico, no se revuelve, no cambia de lugar la ropa, no se mezxcla es como si toda fuese en el mismo autobus, ven un desplazamiento de la masa de agua pero todo el masacote de ropa queda estatico ,  , no se si me explico y solo pasa con ese drean unicomando que parece ser a todas luces una . 


y aca, un "testeador de lavarropas " :


----------



## gaitucho (Nov 2, 2018)

Muchas gracias, creo que lo mejor es que compre uno de tambor horizontal


----------



## pandacba (Nov 2, 2018)

Ese lavarropa cuando funciona bien lava perfecto.
Si quieres comprar una lavarropa que realmente te sirva tiene que ser tambor horizontal pero de carga superior.
Este tipo de lavarropas es superior, ya que el tambor esta apoyado en ambos lados, por lo cual es firme y vibra mucho menos, al estr apoyado en ambos extremo no cabecea como los de tambor horizontal que estn sujetos de un soo lado como los de carga frontal, cada tanto hay que cambiar rodamientos y retenes ya que al tener que soportar todo el peso de un solo lado esta sometiendo a los rodamientos a grandes esfuerzos, que terminan rompiendo los rodamientos cada cierto tiempo, y ha veces hay que cambiar el eje. al tanto al lavar como al centrifugar esta sometido a grandes esfuerzos acciales que lo hace vibrar y como dje la rotura de los rodamientos.

Los de tambor horizontal vibran mucho menos (por eso llevan contra pesos menores ) y duran muchos años sin problemas.
Los de turbina como tu tienes producen un lavado similar al lavado a mano por lo que las prendas se gastan menos.
Si el capacitor del motor esta envejecido girara a baja velocidad como se ven el tuyo, porque no lo quitas anotas bien como esta conectado y lo hacer probar, no son caros tampoco


----------



## gaitucho (Nov 6, 2018)

Gracias por la sugerencia, no se me ocurrió buscar por el lado del motor


----------



## Hernan lemos (Nov 9, 2021)

Hola*,* buenas tardes
*M*e pierde agua un lavarropas *D*rean unicomand 116 por los tornillos debajo del tambor*, ¿ C*omo puedo solucionarlos??


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2021)

Hernan lemos dijo:


> Hola*,* buenas tardes
> *M*e pierde agua un lavarropas *D*rean unicomand 116 por los tornillos debajo del tambor*, ¿ C*omo puedo solucionarlos??


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 9, 2021)

Fijate bien por donde es la perdida, si realmente es por los tornillos o se trata de algo mayor, el cemento de contacto también puede servir para sellar perdidas de agua, aunque hay que dejarlo secar bien. Aunque la verdad, buscaría otra marca respecto al Poxiran, ya que ya no es lo que era hace tiempo (ni siquiera pega bien el calzado, dado que rapidamente se despega un arreglo hecho con el).
Si la cosa sale de las manos, recurre a un tecnico


----------



## J2C (Nov 9, 2021)

.


@Hernan lemos lo mejor es cualquier sellador de silicona universal





Que es tipo Fastix:





O alternativamente los de la barrita plástica:






No sirve para nada el Poxiran porque es un cemento de contacto y está recomendado para aplicar entre dos superficies a ser pegadas que no sean metálicas. Se debe aplicar de cierta forma para que quede firme.

Igualmente no es tu caso de pérdidas en un lavarropas.



Salu2.-


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 9, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> No sirve para nada el Poxiran porque es un cemento de contacto y está recomendado para aplicar entre dos superficies a ser pegadas que no sean metálicas. Se debe aplicar de cierta forma para que quede firme.
> 
> Igualmente no es tu caso de pérdidas en un lavarropas.
> ...



Lo he usado en lavarropas para el caño de goma corrugado que va del llamado boliyero al pelusero, concretamente en el extremo conectado al boliyero, de hecho un tecnico de lavarropas me dijo y me sirvio, también lo he usado en juntas de goma de inodoros que se conectan con la sisterna. El tema que justo la marca Poxiran la evito, uso otras.


----------



## J2C (Nov 9, 2021)

.


Es *cemento de contacto* y se usa entre dos superficies: extremo de la manguera insertado la bomba de desagote. Sino ver bien la *forma de uso* (hacer click).


No sirve para pérdida sobre tornillos por que no queda ni pega en medio de dos superficies !!!!.


Ninguno de esos usos es similar al de este problema, por eso no sirve.-

.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 9, 2021)

Veo, no sabía que era tan así. Y bueno, es la gracia de los debates


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 10, 2021)

Y.. la pregunta sería :
¿Por los tornillos debajo del tambor o debajo de la tapa inferior del lavarropas?


----------

